# So, did she gobble your turkey neck for Thanksgiving?



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

(Once again, I will reiterate that this is *NOT* a BJ poll, because I've been warned under threat of banishment to never post a BJ poll again. )

However, the question remains, now that Thanksgiving is upon us, did your wife/SO/girlfriend show her appreciation for all your hard work bagging that bird by gobbling down your turkey neck?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

:toast:

Well played.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

Ah....no. No need to worry about that happening in our house.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)




----------

